# W9 or W8BEN (E)?



## sgb

I am an American citizen living in India. If I do business with an American company and get paid in the local currency, should I fill out a W9 form or a W8BEN (or W8BEN E) form? The company sent me a W8BEN E form but I suspect that I will need to file a W9. Can someone please clarify?

Thanks,


----------



## Nobledreamer

sgb said:


> I am an American citizen living in India. If I do business with an American company and get paid in the local currency, should I fill out a W9 form or a W8BEN (or W8BEN E) form? The company sent me a W8BEN E form but I suspect that I will need to file a W9. Can someone please clarify?
> 
> Thanks,



If you are an American citizen you should fill out a W9.


----------



## StewartPatton

If you are doing business directly in your own name, then give them a w-9. If you are doing business with them through a non-us entity you formed, give them a w-8ben-e for the entity. You may get a better US tax result by operating theough an entity depending on your specific facts--best to talk to a tax professional.


----------



## MattyBBiz

^ I second the motion that you should find a tax professional.


----------

